# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Ouriços >  Ouriço-do-mar comum

## maria josé sá

Preciso de orientar um grupo de alunos para montar um aquário de ouriço-do-mar comum.
Estou a iniciar-me em aquariofilia.
Preciso de ajuda.
É possível?
Quais as condições necessárias.
Espécies compatíveis, existem?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Bem, fiquei com algumas dúvidas nesta pergunta, mas você é professora e irá orientar um grupo de alunos na construção de um aquário em que será necessário incluir um ouriço do mar comum certo?

Um sistema assim para um ouriço é perfeitamente possível, acho que o melhor nesse caso será para além de montar um aquário só para um ouriço, montava um aquário típico de uma poça rochosa da costa portuguesa.

Gostava de saber se estou correcto, assim é mais fácil ajudar na construção e planeamento desse aquário.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

esta correcto , o melhor sistema e um aquario da nossa costa a rondar os 15 a 18 graus , mas atençao que este bichos aguentam temp mais elevadas tenho 1 a 8 meses no meu reef a 26 graus

----------


## maria josé sá

Agradeço a ajuda. 
De facto preciso de orientar um grupo de alunos de 12º ano. O projecto tem vários objectivos:
manter ouriços em laboratório, para serem usados nas aulas de Biologia,  introduzir os alunos no uso de sensores, durante a monitorização das condições abióticas e finalmente concretizar o projeco (aquário).
Gostei imenso da ideia da "poça".
Presiço saber as medidas ideais para idealizar esse pequeno ecossistema, e os materiais que necessito para o por a funcionar.
A concretização do projecto vai depender da disponibilidade de verbas por parte da escola, por isso tenho que colocar tudo no papel até à Páscoa.
Agradeço a colaboração.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá de novo, tenho pena de não terem feito um projecto destes na minha escola em biologia :SbSourire2:  ...bem agora em relação à poça e visto que o orçamento será limitado e apenas é para dar uma ideia da vida numa poça rochosa, um aquário com 80x40x50(h) serve, se bem que 100x50x50 era exelente. O ideal será um aquário simples todo em vidro e sem tampa, barato e prático. Uma calha com 2 T5, uma actínica e outra branca de 10.000 K. Caso não queiram gastar muito dinheiro em sumps, acho que um escumador hang-on era muito bom um deltec mce 300 em segunda mão, ou então um prizm hang-on...se isso não for possível um escumador daqueles antigos que se metem dentro do aqua que se liga a bomba de ar e pedra difusora também serve. Para refrigeração umas ventoinhas para pc servem bem, assim 2 ou 3 para manter a temperatura. Para circulação (que convém ser boa) duas nanostream 6025 servem bem.

Areia serve bem a recolhida numa praia limpa, e pode-se usar também a rocha recolhida na praia com algas e tal......tpa's regulares serão necessárias e a água de reposição convinha ser de osmose, mas caso o orçamento não dê usem da torneira mesmo lol.

Animais, ideias para montagem e layout é conversa para a seguir.....primeiro é tratar de arranjar esse equipamento adequado.

E mais uma coisa...esse aquário será para manter durante quanto tempo?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Poderia indicar-nos as dimensões limite do espaço para o aquário e os valores ideal e limite para o orçamento. Assim, com esses dados poderemos sugerir as dimensões para o aquário e um equipamento adequado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Para manter um ooriço da nossa costa, não é tarefa dificil, isto se tentar-mos manter sómente o ouriço, tive um cerca de 1 ano.

O melhor é montar um aquário com um pouco de areia da nossa costa, algumas pedras com algas, a manutenção pode ser feita através de TPAs frequentes, por isso convêm que o aquário não seja muito grande, para premitir trocar 20 a 30% da água pelo menos 2 vezes por semana.

Claro que se poderem fazer uma coisa maior e mais elaborada, melhor, mas se estiverem apertados de meios, podem fazer como referi acima que resulta.

Para alimentar além das algas que estiverem nas rochas ou que forem aparecendo no aquário, podemos dar milho.

----------

